# Why I always carry my camera with me



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

So I have a habit of leaving my camera in my truck so that it is always with me. One of those things that you never know when something great will pop up and you are going to need it. 

Well the other day I was heading home from work and it looked like a white plastic string blowing in the wind was in front of me in the road. After I passed it I realized it was a snake...... a white snake! I knew that it was out of place being that I live in SETX so I turned around. I have sent the photos to some experts and they said it is an Albino Rat snake and they are incredibly rare. Needless to say, you never know what you will randomly come across and you are going to need your camera!


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

When I clicked on the post I looked at the pics first and thought that is an albino rat snake. I've seen plenty of rat snakes, but never albino.
Cool capture.
Looks like it has found an unlimited food supply with all those swallows.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

That would be a nice addition to a Zoo.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I don;t think his/her camo is very good so it might not survive.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice...


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great capture. Never seen an albino snake before.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool!!


----------

